# Lui mi ha scoperta, sono nel panico...



## Old Francesca76 (9 Settembre 2009)

Il mio lui ha scoperto che cinque anni fa l'ho tradito e che sua figlia non e' in realta'sua. Mi aveva trascurato per molti anni, io ho avuto una relazione extraconiugale con un collega, e sono, aihime' rimasta incinta. 

Ho deciso di tenere la bambina, lui non sapeva niente, ma poi ha trovato alcune lettere, insomma, si' sono stata sprovveduta, mi ha scoperto.

Se fara' l'analisi del DNA ovviamente avra' in mano la prova certificata di quello che sospetta fortemente, e mi ha detto che vuole farlo, la legge glielo consente. Comunque si mettano le cose, questa cosa uscira' fuori, io non ho scusanti.

Volevo chiedervi: 

-ma lui ha diritto a sapere che e' il vero padre? (me lo chiede insistentemente).
-se vado in causa per la separazione, il fatto che lui mi abbia trascuato per tanto tempo (no rapporti) ha un peso sulla mia posizione? come posso provarlo, lui dice che dichiarera' che sono tutte bugie e non vede come il giudice potra' credermi.

Sto cercando un avvocato, ma vorrei chiarirmi le idee, non voglio fargli capire che mi sto preparando al peggio...

Grazie a chi mi vorra' dare qualche consiglio

Francesca nel panico


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2009)

Non piccola cosa da tacere, eh.


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

uno dei polli che non fa il test del dna ......


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

non si fanno abbastanza campagne pubblicitarie ai preservativi.


----------



## Old sperella (9 Settembre 2009)

e due . ma che è un'epidemia ??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Francesca76 ha detto:


> Il mio lui ha scoperto che cinque anni fa l'ho tradito e che sua figlia non e' in realta'sua. Mi aveva trascurato per molti anni, io ho avuto una relazione extraconiugale con un collega, e sono, aihime' rimasta incinta.
> 
> Ho deciso di tenere la bambina, lui non sapeva niente, ma poi ha trovato alcune lettere, insomma, si' sono stata sprovveduta, mi ha scoperto.
> 
> ...


ma che vi siete dati appuntamento?

non credo abbia diritto di sapere chi è il padre biologico della bambina, ma ha quello di disconoscere la figlia, in caso di adulterio.

a prescindere dal fatto che il giudice ti creda o no, perché dovrebbero essere scusanti per te? a che pro? per "difenderti" da cosa?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e due . ma che è un'epidemia ??


non ci siamo coi tempi sennò avrei pensato alla tipa di gianf


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

USE GOLDONS PLEASE!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> uno dei polli che non fa il test del dna ......


 
ma che stai a dì? se tua moglie ti dicesse di essere incinta chiederesti il test del dna?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> USE CONDOMS PLEASE!!


già. ma a prescindere dalla gravidanza adulterina che, vista la posta in gioco, mi sembra tra tutti il male minore.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> già. ma a prescindere dalla gravidanza adulterina che, vista la posta in gioco, mi sembra tra tutti il male minore.


Ovvio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ovvio.


 
e poi vanno nel panico


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

ma veramente pensi che il fatto che ti abbia trascurata giustifichi una gravidanza con un altro vendendogliela poi come sua??
ma che testa avete??? povera figlia


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

doppione cancellato


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che stai a dì? se tua moglie ti dicesse di essere incinta chiederesti il test del dna?


 
si certo, già parlato e discusso, dato che sarò io che dovròanche io lavorare per mantenere ogni suo gesto futuro mi sembra logico saperlo

siamo in due o no ? chi deve fidarsi di chi ? 

la fiducia sappiamo bene cosa genera 

Angelo secondo te un padre non ha diritto a sapere se è il padre biologico ? su dai


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma veramente pensi che il fatto che ti abbia trascurata giustifichi una gravidanza con un altro vendendogliela poi come sua??
> ma che testa avete??? povera figlia


appunto e poi uno non fa il test perchè si fida .... ma che testa ha ? e poi al giorno d'oggi se fai una cazzata la puoi anche aggiustare

il preservativo continua a rimaner un optional ! e poi bisogna fidarsi, poi quando hai anche l'hiv chiedi grazie e te ne vai

aprire gli occhi !


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che stai a dì? se tua moglie ti dicesse di essere incinta chiederesti il test del dna?


visto che a sentir lei non la toccava da un pezzo ...... carta canta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

*PESSIMO!*



Zyp ha detto:


> si certo, già parlato e discusso, dato che sarò io che dovròanche io lavorare per mantenere ogni suo gesto futuro mi sembra logico saperlo
> 
> siamo in due o no ? chi deve fidarsi di chi ?
> 
> ...


che squallore nauseante!

se il mio compagno, alla notizia di una mia gravidanza, mi chiedesse il test di paternità, si prenderebbe un tale calcio in culo da smettere di correre dopo tre mesi e del/la figlio/a non saprebbe mai neanche il nome


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> visto che a sentir lei non la toccava da un pezzo ...... carta canta


triglietta se non la toccava da un pezzo direi che non serve il test di paternità e non avrebbe avuto mai "sospetti" ma certezze, non credi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




zyp comunque sostiene che il test di gravidanza è da fare a prescindere.


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> triglietta se non la toccava da un pezzo direi che non serve il test di paternità e non avrebbe avuto mai "sospetti" ma certezze, non credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
le favole non esistono e lo sappiamo bene tutti qui dentro .....

poi se uno di punto in bianco si trova a casuccia con una bella collezione di malattie veneree chiede allo spirito santo da dvoe arrovano vero ? 

se poi uno vede crescere il proprio figlio e non gli assomiglia proprio per un caz z cosa deve fare ? mandare giù il boccone ? perchè è sbagliato aver chiesto il test del dna?

Angelo, spiega perchè madre equivale a fiducia nel tuo mondo ....

cma angelo dn non test di gravidanza


----------



## Old sperella (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> si certo, già parlato e discusso, dato che sarò io che dovròanche io lavorare per mantenere ogni suo gesto futuro mi sembra logico saperlo
> 
> siamo in due o no ? chi deve fidarsi di chi ?
> 
> ...


va beh essere disillusi e mettere in conto che un tradimento può pure capitare ....ma questa è sfiducia bella e buona


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> le favole non esistono e lo sappiamo bene tutti qui dentro .....
> 
> poi se uno di punto in bianco si trova a casuccia con una bella collezione di malattie veneree chiede allo spirito santo da dvoe arrovano vero ?
> 
> ...


compagno equivale a fiducia, non madre. se non ne hai e sei così meschino da chiedere una cosa del genere, stai solo che è meglio. 

Chie male nonfaghet, male non pensai 

	
	
		
		
	


	





magari la tua compagna sarebbe contenta di una cosa del genere, prova a parlargliene. io ti trovo disgustoso.
ma cosa cazzo c'entrano le malattie veneree? le eviti con il test di paternità? ma allora tromba sempre col preservativo, che se ti becchi l'aids la morte è certa e non c'è test che tenga.
stai sparando una marea di minchiate tali da renderti ridicolo, spero tu te ne accorga.

ovviamente è stato un lapsus, non vorrai insegnarmi a parlare vero?


tra l'altro l'uomo può pretendere il test del dna (ma dove mai si è visto) e la donna, in nome di questa tua vergognosa sfiducia, a quale test può attaccarsi per stabilire se tieni l'uccello nei pantaloni? lei deve fidarsi?


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

1 - già parlato e discusso, anche la mia lei è dello stesso avviso, giusto perchè  c'è un esempio lampante nella sua via e ne abbiam discusso parecchio sull'argomento 

2 - un test di gravidnaza con le malattie veneree non ha senso, se non per il semplice fatto che se rimani in cinta il preservativo lo usi poco o nulla, dimmi il contrario ... 



> tra l'altro l'uomo può pretendere il test del dna (ma dove mai si è visto) e la donna, in nome di questa tua vergognosa sfiducia, a quale test può attaccarsi per stabilire se tieni l'uccello nei pantaloni? lei deve fidarsi?


vergognosa sfiducia ....... 
ok io sono una merda perchè chiede il test, però tu a mia insaputa puoi farmi mantenere un figlio non mio

sono possibilità, chi ha diritto di cosa ?


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> triglietta se non la toccava da un pezzo direi che non serve il test di paternità e non avrebbe avuto mai "sospetti" ma certezze, non credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ovvio, e quindi se vuoi andar per tribunali ti procuri le prove, che tu lo sai non essendoci andato a letto, ma i giudici dovrebbero andare sulla parola

beh che zyp a volte fa uscite strane mi pare nella norma  

	
	
		
		
	


	




eppure mi pareva di ricordare che gli stesse andando tutto bene


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> va beh essere disillusi e mettere in conto che un tradimento può pure capitare ....ma questa è sfiducia bella e buona


Angelo, sarà sfiducia  .... e nel caso succedesse veramente cosa sarebbe per l'uomo ? 

una passeggiata ? 

cosa può generar più dolore ? un test dettato dalla poca fiducia o un dubbio che prima o poi salterà fuori con tutti gli effetti del caso ? 

se il nascituro dopo anni ed anni scoprisse il fattaccio secondo te ringrazierebbe la mamma ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> 1 - già parlato e discusso, anche la mia lei è dello stesso avviso, giusto perchè c'è un esempio lampante nella sua via e ne abbiam discusso parecchio sull'argomento
> 
> 2 - *un test di gravidnaza con le malattie veneree non ha senso*, se non per il semplice fatto che se rimani in cinta il preservativo lo usi poco o nulla, dimmi il contrario ...
> 
> ...


test di paternità, semmai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e soprattutto rimani_ incinta_ tuttoattaccato.

stai rispondendo veramente a vanvera, per non dire a cazzo. mi ricordi una utente. 

ti dico il contrario. posso usare sempre il preservativo tranne una volta e quella volta rimanere incinta. ma cosa c'entra tutto ciò col discorso che ti ho fatto io?

concordo su quanto evidenziato. e lo sei per il solo fatto che pensi la frase successiva.

ah, non hai risposto alla mia domanda. come tu uomo mi dimostri che non scopi altre?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> si ovvio, e quindi se vuoi andar per tribunali ti procuri le prove, che tu lo sai non essendoci andato a letto, ma i giudici dovrebbero andare sulla parola
> 
> beh che zyp a volte fa uscite strane mi pare nella norma
> 
> ...


 
pensa se gli andasse male


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> Angelo, sarà sfiducia .... e nel caso succedesse veramente cosa sarebbe per l'uomo ?
> 
> una passeggiata ?
> 
> ...


 
guarda che io e sperella siamo due entità distinte.


----------



## Old sperella (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> Angelo, sarà sfiducia  .... e nel caso succedesse veramente cosa sarebbe per l'uomo ?
> 
> una passeggiata ?
> 
> ...


ma ti rendi conto che sono i presupposti per fare un figlio ad essere sbagliati ?  senza fiducia secondo me non si va proprio da nessuna parte .


----------



## Old sperella (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che io e sperella siamo due entità distinte.


infatti mi chiedevo come mai non mi arriva la metà del tuo stipendio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> infatti mi chiedevo come mai non mi arriva la metà del tuo stipendio

















semplice:  la metà del mio stipendio è poco più di zero e non te ne accorgi


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

Francesca questo è proprio un gran casin. Parliamone a livello biologico. Vedi l'istituzione del matrimonio storicamente si basa su questo: remedium concupiscientia. 

Ossia, con la storia della verginità prematrimoniale ( presente ancora in molte culture, tipo quelle islamica, dove l'amore non c'entra un cazzo con il matrimonio), si creava un forte incentivo al matrimonio. 

Di fatto il maschio può ingravidare molte donne.

Il problema del maschio è proprio quello di non allevare prole non sua. 

L'unica scusante penso sia che la carne era debole. Tu trascuri una donna, questa diventa debole agli assalti del nemico. 

Poi senti l'avvocato...sono curioso di sapere come fanno a dimostrare che non avevate o avevate rapporti.

Ma scusa la domanda...come ha fatto a beccarti?


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> L'unica scusante penso sia che la carne era debole. *Tu trascuri una donna, questa diventa debole agli assalti del nemico. *
> 
> ?


eh certo, e non ci sono più le stagioni di una volta


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> test di paternità, semmai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off topic


Angelo Hai ragione tu, punto .....

non avevo voglia di romper le palle aprendo un thread su ciò che mi è successo due esere fa per raccontarvi sempre la setssa merda, ed allora tentavo di far due parole sul forum pensando di prender un pò d'aria e riprender lucidità

aimè da come mi hai fato notare non sono lucido e probabilmente ci son ancora colpi di coda che mi fanno reagire malamente 

faccio che leggere, poi quando sarò nuovamente lucido proverò ad argomentare meglio le mie risposte

solo una cosa Angelo, prenditela con calma che qui nessuno vuol gettar merda in faccia agli altri, tentavo di esporre le mie idee, a volte sei veramente aggressiva che nemmeno ne capisco il perchè 

salut


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Francesca questo è proprio un gran casin. Parliamone a livello biologico. Vedi l'istituzione del matrimonio storicamente si basa su questo: remedium concupiscientia.
> 
> Ossia, con la storia della verginità prematrimoniale ( presente ancora in molte culture, tipo quelle islamica, dove l'amore non c'entra un cazzo con il matrimonio), si creava un forte incentivo al matrimonio.
> 
> ...


 
un test di paternità che conferma che lui non è suoIL padre, dici che è una buona prova? che loro (marito e moglie) avessero o meno rapporti, direi che lascia il tempo che trova


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> Off topic
> 
> 
> Angelo Hai ragione tu, punto .....
> ...


 
che palle con questa storia dell'aggressività. quando uno dice ciò che pensa  è aggressivo. per non essere aggressivi bisogna sempre dare ragione?

e che palle con questo vittimismo.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> si certo, già parlato e discusso, dato che sarò io che dovròanche io lavorare per mantenere ogni suo gesto futuro mi sembra logico saperlo
> 
> siamo in due o no ? chi deve fidarsi di chi ?
> 
> ...


 forse non ho capito bene: faresti il test se la tua donna rimanesse incinta?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse non ho capito bene: faresti il test se la tua donna rimanesse incinta?


hai capito benissimo.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2009)

è un insulto inaccettabile;
e non solo a lei ma anche a te stesso.


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che palle con questa storia dell'aggressività. quando uno dice ciò che pensa è aggressivo. per non essere aggressivi bisogna sempre dare ragione?
> 
> e che palle con questo vittimismo.


 
ma che vittimismo ma che aggressività ? rileggiti, scrivi così punto e basta, lo so, l'avevo notato ed adesso aviterò di discutere

non serve dar ragione, esponi il tuo punto di vista e stop


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *è un insulto inaccettabile*;
> e non solo a lei ma anche a te stesso.


 
piantala di essere aggressiva.

è giusto così

e se poi ti ritrovi una malattia venerea? e se dopo anni scopri che tuo figlio non è tuo? eh?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ma che vittimismo ma che aggressività ? rileggiti, scrivi così punto e basta, lo so, l'avevo notato ed adesso aviterò di discutere
> 
> non serve dar ragione, esponi il tuo punto di vista e stop


 
guarda che l'aggressività l'hai tirata in ballo tu, mica io.

sei un pelino contraddittorio eh. è il mio modo di scrivere, lo dici tu. questo non significa essere aggressiva. proprio perché scrivo sempre nella stessa maniera, anche quando scherzo.

io il mio punto di vista lo espongo, quando non ti piace però, mi cataloghi come aggressiva. vedi un po' te. e che due coglioni.

quale vittimismo? rileggiti e lo vedi, di quale vittimismo parlo.


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> piantala di essere aggressiva.
> 
> è giusto così
> 
> e se poi ti ritrovi una malattia venerea? e se dopo anni scopri che tuo figlio non è tuo? eh?


 
strafottente pure


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> strafottente pure


 
sarcastica, semmai. 

la strafottenza è ben altro ed è offensivo. quindi regolati.


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che l'aggressività l'hai tirata in ballo tu, mica io.
> 
> sei un pelino contraddittorio eh. è il mio modo di scrivere, lo dici tu. questo non significa essere aggressiva. proprio perché scrivo sempre nella stessa maniera, anche quando scherzo.
> 
> ...


 
rileggi cosa ? rileggi tu, dato che ti ho scritto che non sto bene, e non per cazzate, per fatti concreti ! ti ho spiegato che non son lucido e mi tiravo da parte per evitar fraintendimenti e tu sfotti ? 

vittimismo perchè a fatica ho raggiunto il tel e chiamato un ambulanza ? 

la sincerità = vittimismo


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

dai raga basta,
zyp non sta bene e l'ha detto.Chiudiamola qui


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> rileggi cosa ? rileggi tu, dato che ti ho scritto che non sto bene, e non per cazzate, per fatti concreti ! ti ho spiegato che non son lucido e mi tiravo da parte per evitar fraintendimenti e tu sfotti ?
> 
> vittimismo perchè a fatica ho raggiunto il tel e chiamato un ambulanza ?
> 
> la sincerità = vittimismo


senti zyp, te lo dico molto sinceramente: a me queste cose fanno cagare, ok?

mi spiace se sei stato male, e te lo dico sinceramente.

ma cosa c'entra questo con quello che hai scritto? 

la tua idea è quella del test di paternità e questa continua a farmi cagare. tutto qua. molto semplice e lineare. non c'è possibilità di fraintendimenti. hai chiaramente detto che è una cosa che hai già sostenuto. che è una cosa della quale hai anche già parlato con la tua compagna. la lucidità conta poco.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dai raga basta,
> zyp non sta bene e l'ha detto.Chiudiamola qui


oh adesso iniziano a girarmi i coglioni.

se io non sto bene al punto di non sostenere una conversazione su un forum, non entro su un forum. o se lo faccio, avviso prima che non ho voglia di parlare (ma allora non scrivo). non che inizio a scrivere tutte le puttanate che voglio e poi quando becco le risposte che becco per le cose che ho scritto, tiro fuori che sono stata male facendo passare pure per insensibile aggressivo coglione il mio interlocutore.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh adesso iniziano a girarmi i coglioni.
> 
> se io non sto bene al punto di non sostenere una conversazione su un forum, non entro su un forum. o se lo faccio, avviso prima che non ho voglia di parlare (ma allora non scrivo). non che inizio a scrivere tutte le puttanate che voglio e poi quando becco le risposte che becco per le cose che ho scritto, tiro fuori che sono stata male facendo passare pure per insensibile aggressivo coglione il mio interlocutore.


ha solo detto che non sta bene.
Non fa passare nessuno per niente..dai.


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> senti zyp, te lo dico molto sinceramente: a me queste cose fanno cagare, ok?
> 
> mi spiace se sei stato male, e te lo dico sinceramente.
> 
> ...


 
centra che non riesco ad esporre bene il mio pensiero, gli errori etc

per il resto rimango dell'idea del test come riferisci, nulla in contrario è la mia idea, come tu hai la tua 

per la lucidità volevo spiegar meglio tra test e malattie, che appunto non aveva un senso come scritto, ma oggi le parole non escono come vorrei  e la mente è confusa tutto li


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha solo detto che non sta bene.
> *Non fa passare nessuno per niente*..dai.


 
ma dai? e dire che a leggere pare proprio il contrario.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> centra che non riesco ad esporre bene il mio pensiero, gli errori etc
> 
> *per il resto rimango dell'idea del test come riferisci, nulla in contrario è la mia idea, come tu hai la tua *
> 
> per la lucidità volevo spiegar meglio tra test e malattie, che appunto non aveva un senso come scritto, ma oggi le parole non escono come vorrei e la mente è confusa tutto li


la questione mi pare sia tutta qua. il resto è contorno.


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh adesso iniziano a girarmi i coglioni.
> 
> se io non sto bene al punto di non sostenere una conversazione su un forum, non entro su un forum. o se lo faccio, avviso prima che non ho voglia di parlare (ma allora non scrivo). non che inizio a scrivere tutte le puttanate che voglio e poi quando becco le risposte che becco per le cose che ho scritto, tiro fuori che sono stata male facendo passare pure per insensibile aggressivo coglione il mio interlocutore.


 
va bene controllerò meglio il mio stato mentale ad ogni login, scusa se ho fatto un errore di valutazione

aggressiva te l'ho detto, non ne avevo mai avuto occasione perchè non parliamo molto tra noi ..... farti passar per copgliona era l'ultima delle mie intenzioni


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la questione mi pare sia tutta qua. il resto è contorno.


 
appunto ! il resto è contorto a causa di due sere fa tutto li

ora ci siam capiti

bene


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> *va bene controllerò meglio il mio stato mentale ad ogni login, scusa se ho fatto un errore di valutazione*
> 
> aggressiva te l'ho detto, non ne avevo mai avuto occasione perchè non parliamo molto tra noi ..... farti passar per copgliona era l'ultima delle mie intenzioni


questo è il vittimismo di cui prima e il far passar l'altro per pirla. io non ti devo scusare di nulla e tulo sai bene, non sei a casa mia, fa un po' quello che vuoi.

che sono aggressiva, veramente, non è la prima volta che me lo dici. dato che pur parlando poco, non è la prima volta che non siamo assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> appunto ! il resto è contorto a causa di due sere fa tutto li
> 
> ora ci siam capiti
> 
> bene


ok... però ho detto contorno, inteso come un di più, non contorto


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo è il vittimismo di cui prima e il far passar l'altro per pirla. io non ti devo scusare di nulla e tulo sai bene, non sei a casa mia, fa un po' quello che vuoi.
> 
> che sono aggressiva, veramente, non è la prima volta che me lo dici. dato che pur parlando poco, non è la prima volta che non siamo assolutamente d'accordo.


 
ok fine della storia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ok fine della storia


 
meglio dai


----------



## Old born_to_run (9 Settembre 2009)

Francesca76 ha detto:


> Il mio lui ha scoperto che cinque anni fa l'ho tradito e che sua figlia non e' in realta'sua. Mi aveva trascurato per molti anni, io ho avuto una relazione extraconiugale con un collega, e sono, aihime' rimasta incinta.
> 
> Ho deciso di tenere la bambina, lui non sapeva niente, ma poi ha trovato alcune lettere, insomma, si' sono stata sprovveduta, mi ha scoperto.
> 
> Se fara' l'analisi del DNA ...


...hitler,manson,chikatilo e pol pot t fanno un baffo.complimenti.


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> le favole non esistono e lo sappiamo bene tutti qui dentro .....
> 
> poi se uno di punto in bianco si trova a casuccia con una bella collezione di malattie veneree chiede allo spirito santo da dvoe arrovano vero ?
> 
> ...


 
Cavolo Zyp, va bene tutto ma qui si esagera. Concordo con Angelo, se il mio boy chiedesse il test del dna senza motivo (senza sospetti di tradimento, intendo) lo mollerei all'istante e non gli darei mai la possibilità di rivedere suo/a figlio/a. Una coppia non è un'equazione matematica, si basa (purtroppo o per fortuna) in larga parte sulla fiducia, x me sarebbe un'offesa irreparabile un'insinuazione del genere.
Poi, ovviamente, tanto si potrebbe dire sulla scorrettezza (x essere educata) di chi fa passare il figlio nato da un adulterio come figlio legittimo causando immenso dolore nell'uomo che fino a poco tempo prima diceva di amare.


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Francesca76 ha detto:


> Il mio lui ha scoperto che cinque anni fa l'ho tradito e che sua figlia non e' in realta'sua. Mi aveva trascurato per molti anni, io ho avuto una relazione extraconiugale con un collega, e sono, aihime' rimasta incinta.
> 
> Ho deciso di tenere la bambina, lui non sapeva niente, ma poi ha trovato alcune lettere, insomma, si' sono stata sprovveduta, mi ha scoperto.
> 
> ...


Francesca sicura al 100% che la bambina non sia sua figlia? Io avrei fatto subito il test del DNA. Il tuo collega è al corrente della situazione? Magari pure sposato e con figli... un bel casino. Tuo marito potrebbe disconoscere la paternità e separarsi, il non avere o meno rapporti non è certificabile eh. Povera quella piccola...


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Cavolo Zyp, va bene tutto ma qui si esagera. Concordo con Angelo, se il mio boy chiedesse il test del dna senza motivo (senza sospetti di tradimento, intendo) lo mollerei all'istante e non gli darei mai la possibilità di rivedere suo/a figlio/a. Una coppia non è un'equazione matematica, si basa (purtroppo o per fortuna) in larga parte sulla fiducia, x me sarebbe un'offesa irreparabile un'insinuazione del genere.
> *Poi, ovviamente, tanto si potrebbe dire sulla scorrettezza (x essere educata) di chi fa passare il figlio nato da un adulterio come figlio legittimo causando immenso dolore nell'uomo che fino a poco tempo prima diceva di amare.*





va bene Sole, però dimmi come può tutelarsi il futuro padre da una simile situazione, il dolore che ne consegue, le problematiche future, sue e di quello che pensava fosse suo figlio.

sarò esagerato ma vogliamo tutelare tutti o nessuno ? cmq non se ne esce da una discussione simile, proprio perchè entra in gioco la fiducia e la fiducia non è quantificabile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> va bene Sole, però dimmi come può tutelarsi il futuro padre da una simile situazione, il dolore che ne consegue, le problematiche future, sue e di quello che pensava fosse suo figlio.
> ...


 
mi spiace ma tu la fiducia non sai cosa sia. a una persona che "si fida" una cosa del genere non verrebbe mai in mente. quello che più mi lascia perplessa (attenzione, perplessa, non aggressiva) è che un rapporto - matrimonio o no ha poca importanza - dovrebbe basarsi sulla fiducia. 
secondo me non è assolutamente produttivo cominciare una storia con questi presupposti. io francamente preferisco prendermela in saccoccia dopo, che diffidare prima e immotivatamente...

se la situazione fosse ribaltata, ti farebbe piacere? se esistesse un qualche test che possa confermare (o smentire) la tua fedeltà, davvero ti lascerebbe indifferente che la tua compagna ti chiedesse di farlo periodicamente?

faccio un esempio del genere solo perché l'uomo non può restare incinto ma comunque non è sufficiente come esempio. già mettere in dubbio la fedeltà, senza ragioni ma proprio come scuola di pensiero, lo trovo inaccettabile ed estremamente offensivo, ma arrivare ad accusare una persona, anzi no, arrivare ad accusare la tua compagna, di essere potenzialmente capace di mentirti su una cosa del genere e di farti accollare una paternità non tua, è veramente meschino.

ci sono donne che lo hanno fatto, che lo fanno, che lo faranno, ma non si può pensare che tutte siano capaci di farlo, non si può dubitare di tutte perché ci sono delle stronze. esattamente come non si può credere che tutti gli uomini (leggasi persone) sarebbero capaci di uccidere perché ci sono degli assassini, e non si può sospettare un insospettabile di omicidio, solo perché tutto è possibile .


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Mah, mi incazzerei anch'io di certo, ma se avesse dei dubbi non avrei alcun problema.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mah, mi incazzerei anch'io di certo, ma se avesse dei dubbi non avrei alcun problema.


anche se i dubbi non fossero motivati? anche se non ce ne fossero mai stati prima?

nessuna nube all'orizzonte. torni a casa e gli dici "sono incinta!" e lui "voglio il test di paternità!"

e tu? serena lo fai?

ma come minimo gli spacco una sedia nella schiena


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

in una coppia collaudata, che si vuole bene sarebbe inaccettabile, però cazzo, a leggere le storie qui dentro .....


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2009)

se dubiti di una cosa simile non stimi la tua donna...ma come puoi stare con lei?
davvero non capisco


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se dubiti di una cosa simile non stimi la tua donna...ma come puoi stare con lei?
> davvero non capisco


Certe cose infatti si leggono solo qui dentro.
Caro, sono incinta, e lui, che fa? Prenota un comodo e facile test del DNA. Tra poco venderanno il kit in farmacia.
Pratico, comodo e sicuro!!!!


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se dubiti di una cosa simile non stimi la tua donna...ma come puoi stare con lei?
> davvero non capisco


 
va bene non avete assolutamente torto, ne tu ne Angelo e nessun altro

quando hai la certezza di quello che è successo che fai ? 

io penso che anche dall'altra parte sia tosta come situazione ! 

qual è la soluzione ? non c'è appunto ..... 

io ho esposto quello che pensavo con assoluta spensieratezza dato che ne parlai tempo fa con la signora, lei è assolutamente d'accordo, proprio perchè non vede nulla di male nel farlo


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> va bene non avete assolutamente torto, ne tu ne Angelo e nessun altro
> 
> quando hai la certezza di quello che è successo che fai ?
> 
> ...


E' vero amore


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Gli anticoncezionali no, eh? Vi piace il brivido dell'imprevisto.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> va bene non avete assolutamente torto, ne tu ne Angelo e nessun altro
> 
> quando hai la certezza di quello che è successo che fai ?
> 
> ...


ma dai zyp. Spero tu non sia serio ...
cioè tu hai un rapporto da un po' con una donna che ami, stimi, di cui ti fidi e se rimane incinta le chiedi il test del dna? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




lei ti chiede    anche quello del QI allora?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Gli anticoncezionali no, eh? Vi piace il brivido dell'imprevisto.


ciccia, è la prima cosa che ho scritto


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> va bene non avete assolutamente torto, ne tu ne Angelo e nessun altro
> 
> quando hai la certezza di quello che è successo che fai ?
> 
> ...


in occasioni di rapporti fugaci, ci sta senz'altro,per carità;
ma se in un  rapporto d'amore mi chiedi il test significa che non ci sono le basi nel modo più assoluto né per stare insieme, né per diventare genitori che condivideranno tale responsabilità


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai zyp. Spero tu non sia serio ...
> cioè tu hai un rapporto da un po' con una donna che ami, stimi, di cui ti fidi e se rimane incinta le chiedi il test del dna?
> 
> 
> ...


Geniale!!!! Sotto un certo risultato non si tromba!!!!

Avanti fatevi sotto.
Chi è il primo che si sottopone al test.
Asu, sei geniale...


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciccia, è la prima cosa che ho scritto


Io lo dico con maggior autorevolezza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> va bene non avete assolutamente torto, ne tu ne Angelo e nessun altro
> 
> *quando hai la certezza di quello che è successo che fai ? *
> 
> ...


in che senso? intendi quando hai la certezza che tuo figlio non è tuo?

non è una cosa che capita tutti i giorni. è una cosa che secondo me non si dovrebbe mettere in conto. SE e quando dovesse capitare, lo si affronta, esattamente come si affronta ogni problema.

non ci documentiamo tutti circa gli effetti dell'interferone nell'organismo, nelll'eventualità ci dovesse venire la SM, no?


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Gli anticoncezionali no, eh? Vi piace il brivido dell'imprevisto.


 
uhmmm saggio consiglio ...... sti cazz ...... utile per le nuove generazioni che già non lo usano .....   

	
	
		
		
	


	








cmq non avete risposto, accetto le vostre critiche però mi date una soluzione per il povero pirla che si trova con un figlio non suo ?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Io lo dico con maggior autorevolezza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> uhmmm saggio consiglio ...... sti cazz ...... utile per le nuove generazioni che già non lo usano .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non ti abbiamo risposto perché non c'è una regola comportamentale. ognuno agisce secondo coscienza, davanti a una cosa del genere, come davanti ad ogni altra cosa.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> uhmmm saggio consiglio ...... sti cazz ...... utile per le nuove generazioni che già non lo usano .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha la donna stronza e fedifraga. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Allora?
e scopri che non è tuo figlio puoi non riconoscerlo .
Se invece lo ami e non è tuo lo continui ad amare lo stesso se non sei, appunto, un pirla


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in che senso? intendi quando hai la certezza che tuo figlio non è tuo?
> 
> non è una cosa che capita tutti i giorni. è una cosa che secondo me non si dovrebbe mettere in conto. SE e quando dovesse capitare, lo si affronta, esattamente come si affronta ogni problema.
> 
> non ci documentiamo tutti circa gli effetti dell'interferone nell'organismo, nelll'eventualità ci dovesse venire la SM, no?


 
infatti, son prevenuto .... 

forse sarà anche causa di qualche confidenza di troppo ora che ci penso


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> uhmmm saggio consiglio ...... sti cazz ...... utile per le nuove generazioni che già non lo usano .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
zyp, dimmi perchè in una relazione di vero amore devi anche solo immaginare che ci sia un pirla che si ritrova con un figlio non suo.


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha la donna stronza e fedifraga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
va bene Asu, non penso questo lasci nessun pensiero nel futuro padre 

anzi .... questo almeno volete concedermelo ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> infatti, son prevenuto ....
> 
> forse sarà anche causa di qualche confidenza di troppo ora che ci penso


 
in che senso confidenza di troppo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha la donna stronza e fedifraga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bhè dai non è di certo così facile, diciamolo. 

io continuo a chiedermi perché ce lo si debba chiedere prima, perché si debba vivere con questo terrore


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> va bene Asu, non penso questo lasci nessun pensiero nel futuro padre
> 
> anzi .... questo almeno volete concedermelo ?


ma zyp, avere un figlio dall'amante e non dirlo al marito è una merdata che grazie a Dio non tutte fanno ogni 5 minuti !!
siamo d'accordo !!
ma da qui a proporre il test ad una donna con cui non hai problemi, che ami, che stimi e di cui ti fidi è una minchiata offensiva e improponibile.
Vuol dire che la tua donna accetta che tu pensi che lei vada in giro a zompare mentre sta con te. A me sembra follia...
bhà


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> va bene Asu,* non penso questo lasci nessun pensiero nel futuro padre *
> 
> anzi .... questo almeno volete concedermelo ?









no, io non te lo voglio concedere: il futuro padre il pensiero non lo dovrebbe avere zyp!

se invece hai sbagliato a scrivere e intendevi che il pensiero rimane al padre che si scopre non-padre biologico, certo che il pensiero ci sarà.


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> zyp, dimmi perchè in una relazione di vero amore devi anche solo immaginare che ci sia un pirla che si ritrova con un figlio non suo.


 
perchè non è così raro succeda .... 
con questo no0n è che voglia tutelarmi dal mondo intero, magari quando sarà il momento del figlio, tutto sarebbe in secondo piano, forum, problemi reali ma quasi impossibili, test o non test 

probabilmente avete ragione voi, nel momento in cui si ama, tante cose nemmeno le si pensano ......


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, io non te lo voglio concedere: il futuro padre il pensiero non lo dovrebbe avere zyp!
> 
> se invece hai sbagliato a scrivere e intendevi che il pensiero rimane al padre che si scopre non-padre biologico, certo che il pensiero ci sarà.


la seconda !


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma zyp, avere un figlio dall'amante e non dirlo al marito è una merdata che grazie a Dio non tutte fanno ogni 5 minuti !!
> siamo d'accordo !!
> ma da qui a proporre il test ad una donna con cui non hai problemi, che ami, che stimi e *di cui ti fidi* è una minchiata offensiva e improponibile.
> Vuol dire che la tua donna accetta che tu pensi che lei vada in giro a zompare mentre sta con te. A me sembra follia...
> bhà


amore c'è un errore di fondo: NON SI FIDA, sennò non lo proporrebbe. quindi si torna a bomba: perché starci assieme?

anche a me sembra assurdo che la sua compagna abbia accettato un discorso del genere e francamente mi fa pensare la cosa


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> perchè non è così raro succeda ....
> con questo no0n è che voglia tutelarmi dal mondo intero, magari quando sarà il momento del figlio, tutto sarebbe in secondo piano, forum, problemi reali ma quasi impossibili, test o non test
> 
> *probabilmente avete ragione voi, nel momento in cui si ama, tante cose nemmeno le si pensano* ......


 
credimi, è così.
personalmente l'ho letto solo due volte su questo forum, e secondo me uno era un troll
non credo proprio sia cosa che capita di sovente.
dammi retta, se non ti fidi in amore lascia stare


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> uhmmm saggio consiglio ...... sti cazz ...... utile per le nuove generazioni che già non lo usano .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non c'è una soluzione. è rimasto fregato da una persona che si è rivelata meschina, l'ha preso in quel posto in parole povere. Dovrà affrontare il dolore e tutto ciò che ne consegue seppur le vittime siano lui e la bimba. Ma non è in alcun modo prevedibile una situazione del genere, non è concepibile l'idea di chiedere il test del dna alla tua compagna dopo anni di amore e fiducia.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2009)

certo una delle cose più infime e squallide che può fare una donna è quella di non dare a suo figlio il vero padre mentendo su questo o di coltivare anche solo il dubbio.
a quel punto (a parte il non mettersi in queste condizioni) è lei che dovrebbe sentire l'esigenza del test


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> la seconda !


 
bhè in questo caso, certo cavolo! al galoppo di una ventata di ottimismo mi viene da pensare che chi scopre una cosa del genere, che ha imparato ad amare quel figlio credendolo figlio suo e facendogli realmente da padre, continuerà ad esserlo e a sentirlo "suo".

ma mi rendo conto che non è scontato che vada così e che anche andando così, qualcosa dentro rimarrà di sicuro.

ciò che realmente ne uscirà offeso sarebbe a mio parere il matrimonio (a meno che il tradito non sia una persona con il carattere di giobbe, disposto a perdonare praticamente qualsiasi cosa). io, uomo, trovandomi in una situazione del genere non perdonerei nulla a mia moglie, ma continuerei ad amare mio figlio. il sangue fa poca differenza.


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> amore c'è un errore di fondo: NON SI FIDA, sennò non lo proporrebbe. quindi si torna a bomba: perché starci assieme?
> 
> anche a me sembra assurdo che la sua compagna abbia accettato un discorso del genere e francamente mi fa pensare la cosa


 
magari l'abbiamo accettato perchè non ci amiamo veramente ....


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> magari l'abbiamo accettato perchè non ci amiamo veramente ....


 
e quindi?
fate un figlio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> perchè non è così raro succeda ....
> con questo no0n è che voglia tutelarmi dal mondo intero, magari quando sarà il momento del figlio, tutto sarebbe in secondo piano, forum, problemi reali ma quasi impossibili, test o non test
> 
> *probabilmente avete ragione voi, nel momento in cui si ama, tante cose nemmeno le si pensano* ......


 
ma neanche così frequente 

non è che se tu hai sentito cinque racconti simili per 10 gravidanze, significa che c'è un'incidenza del 50%. hai solo incontrato 5 stronze  

	
	
		
		
	


	





questo lo credo fermamente. e a volte credo non sia neanche necessario arrivare all'amore ma che sia sufficiente il rispetto e la fiducia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> magari l'abbiamo accettato perchè non ci amiamo veramente ....


 
non è mica detto sai? 

magari siete solo immaturi da quel punto di vista. o forse entrambi scottati da brutte esperienze e quindi timorosi.

o, molto probabile, in realtà lei non l'ha accettato ma te l'ha fatto credere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e quindi?
> fate un figlio?


ma mica ha detto che devono fare un figlio, stordita


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma mica ha detto che devono fare un figlio, stordita


scusa ma se tra una coppia si parla del fatto che quando lei resterà incinta d'accordo faranno il test del dna qualche progettino futuro io lo vedo...lontano ma lo vedo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa ma se tra una coppia si parla del fatto che quando lei resterà incinta d'accordo faranno il test del dna qualche progettino futuro io lo vedo...lontano ma lo vedo


non so, ma chissà come è venuta fuori la questione.
se mentre chiacchieriamo ipotizzo su una qualsiasi cosa non significa che c'è un progetto futuro.

e poi, magari (dico magari) non si parlava del "quando rimarrà" ma del "se dovesse"


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è mica detto sai?
> 
> magari siete solo immaturi da quel punto di vista. o forse entrambi scottati da brutte esperienze e quindi timorosi.
> 
> o, molto probabile, in realtà lei non l'ha accettato ma te l'ha fatto credere.


 
immaturi, insicuri, timorosi, scottati 

slegato il nodo Angelo, brava


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> immaturi, insicuri, timorosi, scottati


 
aspettate di essere meno immaturi, meno timorosi e meno scottati prima di pensare ai figli eh??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> immaturi, insicuri, timorosi, scottati
> 
> slegato il nodo Angelo, brava


e un altro problema è risolto

avanti un altro


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> aspettate di essere meno immaturi, meno timorosi e meno scottati prima di pensare ai figli eh??


 
bastasse quello cara Bvugola ......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> aspettate di essere meno immaturi, meno timorosi e meno scottati prima di pensare ai figli eh??


 
meno scottati come si fa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




male che vada avranno un figlio, faranno il test, e fra 10 anni si daranno reciprocamente dei coglioni per averlo fatto. chi può dirlo?


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e un altro problema è risolto
> 
> avanti un altro


te ne lascerei uno da risolvere ma dovremo svaccar il thread e parlar di me ....


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> meno scottati come si fa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non c'è pericolo di rischaire tanto ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> te ne lascerei uno da risolvere *ma dovremo svaccar il thread e parlar di me* ....


tanto più svaccato di così  

	
	
		
		
	


	





altrimenti aprine uno apposito, no?


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tanto più svaccato di così
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non so quanto voglia farmi male ecco ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> non c'è pericolo di rischaire tanto ....


ma anche perché mi sembrerebbe prematuro

non siete assieme da poco?


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2009)

un figlio si fa quando davvero si raggiunge l'intimità più profonda e si pensa di avere sicurezze su di noi e sull'altro.
è una cosa pura da non contaminare
poi accade che succeda casualmente e bon , ma se ci si chiede "sarò io il padre?" quella donna è una sconosciuta , non è la *tua* donna


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> non so *quanto voglia farmi male* ecco ....


chi? io o tu?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





seriamente, vedi tu se e quando


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma anche perché mi sembrerebbe prematuro
> 
> non siete assieme da poco?


rimessi da poco .....


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chi? io o tu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
io per ciò di cui parlerei, un pò mi vergogno .....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> rimessi da poco .....


uhm... ma con la storica? o con l'ultima? (nel caso, non sapevo vi foste lasciati)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> io per ciò di cui parlerei, un pò mi vergogno .....


alla fin fine questo è il posto dove meno dovresti vergognarti, se non altro perché celato dietro l'anonimato di un nick


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

la storica 

l'ultima non mi vuole più vedere manco morto ....


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> alla fin fine questo è il posto dove meno dovresti vergognarti, se non altro perché celato dietro l'anonimato di un nick


 
lo so ma ho tradito quello che mi ero costruito con tanta fatica ...... son crollato in un sol colpo due sere fa

magari ci provo che dici ? solo che oggi non son lucidissimo ......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> la storica
> 
> l'ultima non mi vuole più vedere manco morto ....

















ma questo è uno scoop! anzi sono due in uno!
come mai, se andavate così bene con l'ultima?

zyp se non ricordo male, con la storica eravate una coppia aperta... e davanti a una relazione del genere, mi sembra quasi scontato avere dei dubbi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> lo so ma ho tradito quello che mi ero costruito con tanta fatica ...... son crollato in un sol colpo due sere fa
> 
> magari ci provo che dici ? solo che oggi non son lucidissimo ......


 
uh. tradir se stessi è la cosa che capita più sovente. se non altro, poi non dobbiamo render conto a nessun altro all'infuori di noi. non è poco.

se pensi che possa farti bene, tentare non nuoce.


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

dannato lavoro .... 

stasera riordino le idee e domani metto giù con logica e metodo

si mi farebbe bene e come se mi farebbe bene, parlarne un pò


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> dannato lavoro ....
> 
> stasera riordino le idee e domani metto giù con logica e metodo
> 
> si mi farebbe bene e come se mi farebbe bene, parlarne un pò


 
e allora parlane, male che vada ci strapazziamo un po', ma sai che è senza cattiveria


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e allora parlane, male che vada ci strapazziamo un po', ma sai che è senza cattiveria


certo a domani


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> certo a domani


 
ciao zyp
buona serata


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

guardali ora come fanno picci picci picci


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guardali ora come fanno picci picci picci


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


però un po' aggressiva lo sei eh?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però un po' aggressiva lo sei eh?


cretina m'hai fatto sputare


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ciao zyp
> buona serata


anche a te !  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e voi due non fate le gelosone .......


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

*e se mi dici che sono aggressiva ti spello vivo!*



Zyp ha detto:


> anche a te !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

questo è fuori


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche se i dubbi non fossero motivati? anche se non ce ne fossero mai stati prima?
> 
> nessuna nube all'orizzonte. torni a casa e gli dici "sono incinta!" e lui "voglio il test di paternità!"
> 
> ...


Se i dubbi non fossero motivati ci si troverebbe davanti a uno psicotico. Ma se avessi la coscienza a posto glielo farei fare... poi i conti si farebbero dopo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se i dubbi non fossero motivati ci si troverebbe davanti a uno psicotico. Ma se avessi la coscienza a posto glielo farei fare... poi i conti si farebbero dopo.


na na na... soprattutto se avessi la coscienza apposto, non lo farei. se non si fida che si fotta.


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> na na na... soprattutto se avessi la coscienza apposto, non lo farei. se non si fida che si fotta.


E che racconteresti a tuo figlio? Sai tuo padre l'ho allontanato io prima che tu nascessi perché bla bla bla...?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E che racconteresti a tuo figlio? Sai tuo padre l'ho allontanato io prima che tu nascessi perché bla bla bla...?


tuo padre era un coglione.


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tuo padre era un coglione.


Coglione o non coglione sempre il padre è.


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tuo padre era un coglione.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Coglione o non coglione sempre il padre è.


 di chi stiamo parlando?


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> di chi stiamo parlando?


Dell'ipotetico futuro padre che chiede, anzi impone, alla futura madre il test del dna.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dell'ipotetico futuro padre che chiede, anzi impone, alla futura madre il test del dna.


 come dicevamo,
vanno distinti nettamente rapporto d'amore consolidato dove questa richiesta è fuori luogo e storielle con persone poco conosciute, nel qual caso il test è lecito chiederlo


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh certo, e non ci sono più le stagioni di una volta


Lei si dice..." Cosa cazzo ho da perderci in definitiva?" Ma hai la più pallida idea di quante affogano i dispiaceri dell'amore, con i piaceri dell'amore...mica tutte passano la vita ad autoflagellarsi sai? A stare in casa...con la scatola di cioccolatini a dirsi..." Perchè non mi guarda più?" Ci sono quelle che reagiscono, si dicono..." Eh no porco cane, sono una donna"...si tirano ed escono...appena trovano uno che le fa sentire belle, appetitose, interessanti e seducenti...paffete...il gioco è fatto. 

Al punto che non ho mai capito se dire: " Sai mio marito non mi guarda più" è una scusa ( le donne sono maestre indiscusse a giustificare sè stesse) o una tristissima verità.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> come dicevamo,
> vanno distinti nettamente rapporto d'amore consolidato dove questa richiesta è fuori luogo e storielle con persone poco conosciute, nel qual caso il test è lecito chiederlo


 
per quanto mi riguarda (se poi mk abbia cambiato discorso per farmi partire un embolo non lo so  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   stavo parlando di un marito che impone alla propria moglie un test del dna, pur non avendo la minima ragione per credere che quel figlio non sia suo.


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Lei si dice..." Cosa cazzo ho da perderci in definitiva?" Ma hai la più pallida idea di quante affogano i dispiaceri dell'amore, con i piaceri dell'amore...mica tutte passano la vita ad autoflagellarsi sai? *A stare in casa...con la scatola di cioccolatini a dirsi..." Perchè non mi guarda più?"* Ci sono quelle che reagiscono, si dicono..." *Eh no porco cane, sono una donna"...si tirano ed escono...appena trovano uno che le fa sentire belle, appetitose, interessanti e seducenti...paffete...il gioco è fatto. *
> 
> .


scusa ma ho l'impressione che tu conosca molto poco le donne.
ti sei fatto il tuo schemino mentale, e guai a chi te lo tocca.
contento tu....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Coglione o non coglione sempre il padre è.


e siccome è il padre mi tengo accanto un uomo del genere? ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che palle con questa storia dell'aggressività. quando uno dice ciò che pensa è aggressivo. per non essere aggressivi bisogna sempre dare ragione?
> 
> e che palle con questo vittimismo.


Forse timidamente un altro ti fa notare "il modo". Ok? Secondo me sei una ragazza timidissima. Oppure magrolina tutto pepe. Facile comunque fare così dietro la tastiera di un pc, de visu e de auditu, magari non riusciresti a spiaccicar parola...e te lo dice uno che si sforza in mille modi di essere gentile...senza offesa eh? 

Poi ok, se anche a te sono andate male le cose, che colpa ne ho io? 

Forse i milanesi son così...


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2009)

è arrivato IT .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Forse timidamente un altro ti fa notare "il modo". Ok? Secondo me sei una ragazza timidissima. Oppure magrolina tutto pepe. *Facile comunque fare così dietro la tastiera di un pc, de visu e de auditu, magari non riusciresti a spiaccicar parola*...e te lo dice uno che si sforza in mille modi di essere gentile...senza offesa eh?
> 
> Poi ok, se anche a te sono andate male le cose, che colpa ne ho io?
> 
> Forse i milanesi son così...


gentilmente: ma vai a cagare


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un test di paternità che conferma che lui non è suoIL padre, dici che è una buona prova? che loro (marito e moglie) avessero o meno rapporti, direi che lascia il tempo che trova


Ma figurati...figurati se una donna non sa...chi è il padre di suo figlio...figurati...ma mia cara...dato che una gravidanza è 9 mesi...non ci si scappa...

Pensa una volta sono venuto a sapere di una chiacchera...per cui...io avrei un figlio...illegittimo. Chiacchera infondatissima perchè io e quella donna abbiamo solo bevuto un caffè in un bar, e non ci siamo mai neanche baciati. MA...chiesi a lei, la data di nascita di quel bambino. 

Beh...avrei trovato un po' difficile concepire un figlio, in un lasso di mesi, in cui, fatalità stavo dall'altra parte del mondo...

Ah...si...ma avrei potuto prendere un aereo...fare uno scalo a Milano...lei mi avrebbe raggiunto...saremmo andati in un albergo...poi sarei risalito in un aereo...ah si...si si si si...

Qua mi pare che è Francesca a dirci che SA che quel figlio non è di suo marito. Cazzo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> *Ma figurati...figurati se una donna non sa...chi è il padre di suo figlio...figurati...ma mia cara...dato che una gravidanza è 9 mesi...non ci si scappa...*
> 
> Pensa una volta sono venuto a sapere di una chiacchera...per cui...io avrei un figlio...illegittimo. Chiacchera infondatissima perchè io e quella donna abbiamo solo bevuto un caffè in un bar, e non ci siamo mai neanche baciati. MA...chiesi a lei, la data di nascita di quel bambino.
> 
> ...


ma perché parli? tanto per dare aria ai denti?
fino a prova contraria se io scopo a distanza di pochi giorni con due persone,, la certezza circa la paternità me la può dare solo un test di paternità.

il resto non lo leggo, scrivi troppe cazzate tutte assieme e non ho voglia.


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e siccome è il padre mi tengo accanto un uomo del genere? ma stiamo scherzando?


Angelo sempre il solito discorso, non è che le persone impazziscano all'improvviso eh. Però non è che tutti i figli nascano dalle famiglie del mulino bianco.


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Forse i milanesi son così...


Leggenda metropolitana, i milanesi doc non esistono.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa ma ho l'impressione che tu conosca molto poco le donne.
> ti sei fatto il tuo schemino mentale, e guai a chi te lo tocca.
> contento tu....


Conosco solo quelle che ho esperito. Confesso non sono molte.
Fatalità dal vero sono molto diverse da come vengono dipinte dalla cultura dominante. Ok?

Certo che sto contento...mica le devo amare per forza...


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma figurati...figurati se una donna non sa...chi è il padre di suo figlio...figurati...ma mia cara...dato che una gravidanza è 9 mesi...non ci si scappa...


Mica è detto. Marito amante, rapporti con entrambi, senza test del dna la sicurezza non ce l'hai.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> gentilmente: ma vai a cagare


Sgamata.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mica è detto. Marito amante, rapporti con entrambi, senza test del dna la sicurezza non ce l'hai.


Oddio...senti...ai miei tempi...ci stava una che noi insomma...sapevamo che...ogni sera uno...ok? Insomma a quanto dicevano io ero l'unico pirla che non ci aveva fatto niente...perchè troppo sentimentale e ingenuo.

Poi si prese incinta.

Sposò quello a cui riusci dare da intendere la paternità.

Ma questi son casi limite.

Francesca comunque ha detto che Sa che il figlio non è di suo marito...

Poi te ne racconto un'altra...ci fu..una signora bene...che aiutava gli extracomunitari...capisci partorì un mulatto...

Povero marito..pare le abbia portato le valige all'ospedale. 

Ma se tu abiti in un paese, sai benissimo, come dal nulla, si costruisce di tutto e di più...

In tutta la mia vita, pensa, non ho mai beccato due adulteri in fragrante. Pensa...

Quindi per me tutti sono fedelissimi. Ok?


----------



## Old sperella (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Forse timidamente un altro ti fa notare "il modo". Ok? Secondo me sei una ragazza timidissima. Oppure magrolina tutto pepe. Facile comunque fare così dietro la tastiera di un pc, de visu e de auditu, magari non riusciresti a spiaccicar parola..*.e te lo dice uno che si sforza in mille modi di essere gentile...senza offesa eh? *
> 
> *Poi ok, se anche a te sono andate male le cose, che colpa ne ho io?
> *
> *Forse i milanesi son così*...


le famose magre e mute  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma farnetichi o cosa ?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Forse timidamente un altro ti fa notare "il modo". Ok? Secondo me sei una ragazza timidissima. Oppure magrolina tutto pepe. Facile comunque fare così dietro la tastiera di un pc, de visu e de auditu, magari non riusciresti a spiaccicar parola...e te lo dice uno che si sforza in mille modi di essere gentile...senza offesa eh?
> 
> Poi ok, se anche a te sono andate male le cose, che colpa ne ho io?
> 
> *Forse i milanesi son così.*..


te lo consiglio.
Gran bel libro


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma perché parli? tanto per dare aria ai denti?
> fino a prova contraria se io scopo a distanza di pochi giorni con due persone,, la certezza circa la paternità me la può dare solo un test di paternità.
> 
> il resto non lo leggo, scrivi troppe cazzate tutte assieme e non ho voglia.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> gentilmente: ma vai a cagare





lordpinceton ha detto:


> Forse timidamente un altro ti fa notare "il modo". Ok? Secondo me sei una ragazza timidissima. Oppure magrolina tutto pepe. Facile comunque fare così dietro la tastiera di un pc, de visu e de auditu, magari non riusciresti a spiaccicar parola...e te lo dice uno che si sforza in mille modi di essere gentile...senza offesa eh?
> 
> Poi ok, se anche a te sono andate male le cose, che colpa ne ho io?
> 
> Forse i milanesi son così...


sto male


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Sgamata.



sgamata? lord il dialogo con un bambino di 6 anni è più costruttivo, più maturo, più interessante e più intelligente. ogni bambino di 6 anni con cui ho avuto a che fare era tutto ciò, ben più di te. 
nella tua mente limitata come dovrei reagire? portandoti i testimoni che ti dicano come sono, o proponendoti un invito?
lord, te lo dico gentilmente e in milanese (quale sono) stretto: ma ba e cravarinci in sa bassa oh tontu.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> le famose magre e mute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao mutina mia adorata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sto male


e poi mi dicono che sono aggressiva


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> te lo consiglio.
> Gran bel libro
























   che pirlett


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Settembre 2009)

Mah. Io penso al dolore di quest'uomo, che oltre alle corna scopre che la bimba di 5 anni non è sua figlia...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mah. Io penso al dolore di quest'uomo, che oltre alle corna scopre che la bimba di 5 anni non è sua figlia...


Davvero sai, inaccettabile...


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma figurati...figurati se una donna non sa...chi è il padre di suo figlio...figurati...ma mia cara...*dato che una gravidanza è 9 mesi*...non ci si scappa...
> 
> .


questa è la più grossa castroneria dopo dumbo l'elefantino volante  

	
	
		
		
	


	









se ne scopo 10 lo stesso giorno che si fa?? si fa a rubamazzetto??


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> questa è la più grossa castroneria dopo dumbo l'elefantino volante
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Ma alla fine l'autrice del 3d dove è finita?


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma alla fine l'autrice del 3d dove è finita?


 
è trollata sotto la scrivania .....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> questa è la più grossa castroneria dopo dumbo l'elefantino volante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh....e dove li trovi 10 in un giorno?
A meno che....
Ma non sono cose da signore...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Beh....e dove li trovi 10 in un giorno?
> A meno che....
> Ma non sono cose da signore...


che ridicolo


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Beh....e dove li trovi 10 in un giorno?
> A meno che....
> Ma non sono cose da signore...


bhè leggendo alcuni qui dentro, di pirla da fottere in un giorno ne trovi eccome


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che ridicolo


Uffa ecco che si inizia subito il tiro al piccione...dai vai subito a chiamare le tue compagne di merende dai su...
Se solo vi trovaste un uomo...porca miseria...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè leggendo alcuni qui dentro, di pirla da fottere in un giorno ne trovi eccome


Non ne sarei così sicura...sai...
Magari de visu...gli si ammoscia subito...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Uffa ecco che si inizia subito il tiro al piccione...dai vai subito a chiamare le tue compagne di merende dai su...
> *Se solo vi trovaste un uomo...porca miseria*...


che ridicolo

che originale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non ne sarei così sicura...sai...
> Magari de visu...gli si ammoscia subito...


provato col viagra?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> provato col viagra?


Beh...sai con certe donne...non funzionerebbe neanche una scatola... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Purtroppo l'hanno preso di traverso...e amen...passeranno la loro vita a piangersi addosso...e a farsi commiserare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Hanno perso irrimediabilmente la gioia di vivere...
E hanno la cartavetrata in mezzo alle cosce.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Beh...sai con certe donne...non funzionerebbe neanche una scatola...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ora dà la colpa alle donne 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma se avevi scritto tu che non ti tirava più


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Beh...sai con certe donne...non funzionerebbe neanche una scatola...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e quindi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora dà la colpa alle donne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con le attempate sì


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con le attempate sì


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Uffa ecco che si inizia subito il tiro al piccione...dai vai subito a chiamare le tue compagne di merende dai su...
> Se solo vi trovaste un uomo...porca miseria...


ma che ne sai? lei hai viste di persona? magari sono belle e simpatiche ragazze che uno come te se lo magnerebbero a colazione. Ah, almeno per una di loro parlo con cognizione di causa e x le altre mi fido del mio istinto


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma che ne sai? lei hai viste di persona? magari sono belle e simpatiche ragazze che uno come te se lo magnerebbero a colazione. Ah, almeno per una di loro parlo con cognizione di causa


a prescindere. Cazzo c'entra in un forum parlare di carenza o meno di uomini /donne e aspetto fisico??ma  se anche fossi un gran cesso che non tromba cambia  qualcosa di quello che scrivo??
cazzo c'entra ipotizzare che siccome sto sul cazzo a uno questo debba per forza essere un cesso non trombante??
allucinante


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


VINCI SPESSO, VINCI ADESSO


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a prescindere. Cazzo c'entra in un forum parlare di carenza o meno di uomini /donne e aspetto fisico??ma se anche fossi un gran cesso che non tromba cambia qualcosa di quello che scrivo??
> cazzo c'entra ipotizzare che siccome sto sul cazzo a uno questo debba per forza essere un cesso non trombante??
> allucinante


 
quello che volevo dire è che lui da x scontato che siate delle zitellacce orrende.....cazzata, non vi ha visto quindi non può certo dedurre il vs aspetto o la vs situazione sentimentale. 
Ovviamente se anche lo foste si attacca lo scritto, non la persona


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a prescindere. Cazzo c'entra in un forum parlare di carenza o meno di uomini /donne e aspetto fisico??ma se anche fossi un gran cesso che non tromba cambia qualcosa di quello che scrivo??
> cazzo c'entra ipotizzare che siccome sto sul cazzo a uno questo debba per forza essere un cesso non trombante??
> allucinante


 
ma lei mica gli ha dato ragione


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma lei mica gli ha dato ragione


se uno dice in base  a quello che scrivo che non trombo perchè sono un cesso  e una dice: no, non è un cesso e tromba, avvalora la tesi che i cessi scrivono in base al non trombare.
Insomma hai capito.


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se uno dice in base a quello che scrivo che non trombo perchè sono un cesso e una dice: no, non è un cesso e tromba, avvalora la tesi che i cessi scrivono in base al non trombare.
> Insomma hai capito.


o non mi sono spiegata bene o hai mal interpretato.
volevo dire che in primis non posso dire che una persona è un cesso e non tromba in base a quel che scrive, perchè non conoscendola di persona sono conoscenze non in mio possesso. Poi che anche se una persona fosse brutta e non avesse relazioni si può non concordare su quanto scrive ma non si può e non si deve partire a testa bassa facendo illazioni sulla vita privata dell'autore dei vari post


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se uno dice in base a quello che scrivo che non trombo perchè sono un cesso e una dice: no, non è un cesso e tromba, *avvalora la tesi che i cessi scrivono in base al non trombare.*
> Insomma hai capito.


ma che stai a dì?

lei gli ha semplicemente fatto notare che si è permesso di fare una affermazione ridicola ANCHE perché fatta senza cognizione di causa dato che non ci conosce. 

sinceramente conoscendo sole non mi sarebbe mai venuto da fare un ragionamento come quello che hai fatto tu.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

va bene


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> va bene


 
puoi evitare quella faccina?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e soprattutto, cosa stavamo dicendo?


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> puoi evitare quella faccina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma poi...chi siete voi?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> puoi evitare quella faccina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il va bene stava per "non avete capito un cazzo ma non ho voglia di stare a spiegarvelo" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





considerando che si tratta dell'ennesima minchiata di lord non ci perdo tempo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il va bene stava per "non avete capito un cazzo ma non ho voglia di stare a spiegarvelo"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
veramente chi mi sembra non aver capito un cazzo non sono io


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il va bene stava per *"non avete capito un cazzo ma non ho voglia di stare a spiegarvelo"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che racchia!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma poi...chi siete voi?


fai poco la spiritosa se vuoi che ti rifaccia la torta


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fai poco la spiritosa se vuoi che ti rifaccia la torta


carissssima Angioletta, ora ricordo perfettamente. Ma lo sai che tvtb??


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora dà la colpa alle donne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo...poi sono andato perfino a farmi l'esame del testosterone, ho 7,9 su un massimo di 8...

Ne ho parlato ad un'amica...

Mi ha detto...vien qua....e mi ha ampiamente dimostrato che lui funziona....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma che ne sai? lei hai viste di persona? magari sono belle e simpatiche ragazze che uno come te se lo magnerebbero a colazione. Ah, almeno per una di loro parlo con cognizione di causa e x le altre mi fido del mio istinto


Anch'io mi fido del mio...e non credere...che le utenti a cui sto simpatico...sanno già che faccia ho....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> carissssima Angioletta, ora ricordo perfettamente. Ma lo sai che tvtb??


 
che leccaculo inenarrabile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io mi fido del mio...e non credere...che *le utenti a cui sto simpatico...sanno già che faccia ho....*


 
e che cazzo c'entra? 

	
	
		
		
	


	







ahhh glicemia, glicemia canaglia.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo...poi sono andato perfino a farmi l'esame del testosterone, ho 7,9 su un massimo di 8...
> 
> * Ne ho parlato ad un'amica.*..
> 
> Mi ha detto...vien qua....e mi ha ampiamente dimostrato che lui funziona....



nel club privè?
la escort?
lord, fai reset  perchè non si capisce più un cazzo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo...poi sono andato perfino a farmi l'esame del testosterone, ho 7,9 su un massimo di 8...
> 
> Ne ho parlato ad un'amica...
> 
> *Mi ha detto...vien qua....e mi ha ampiamente dimostrato che lui funziona*....


che post densi di significato


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io mi fido del mio...e non credere...che le utenti a cui sto simpatico...sanno già che faccia ho....


anche quelle a cui stai sul cazzo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche quelle a cui stai sul cazzo

































































  che zozza


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> o non mi sono spiegata bene o hai mal interpretato.
> volevo dire che in primis non posso dire che una persona è un cesso e non tromba in base a quel che scrive, perchè non conoscendola di persona sono conoscenze non in mio possesso. Poi che anche se una persona fosse brutta e non avesse relazioni si può non concordare su quanto scrive ma non si può e non si deve partire a testa bassa facendo illazioni sulla vita privata dell'autore dei vari post


Spiegalo all'Utente Persa...per favore...magari se glielo dici tu, le entra in testa, che forse il mondo non è solo come lo vede lei. Anche se so che la sua "consapevolezza" le serve per tirare a campà.

Il diverso spaventa sempre...

ma un forum dovrebbe essere il posto del confronto di diversità di opinioni e pensiero...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che zozza


perchè??
ha detto in chiaro lui che è quello dell'avatar


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Spiegalo all'Utente Persa...per favore...magari se glielo dici tu, le entra in testa, che forse il mondo non è solo come lo vede lei. Anche se so che la sua "consapevolezza" le serve per tirare a campà.
> 
> Il diverso spaventa sempre...
> 
> ma un forum dovrebbe essere il posto del confronto di diversità di opinioni e pensiero...


guarda che sole stava dando del coglione a te eh.

quel pezzo te lo sei perso?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e che cazzo c'entra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedi lo sapevo.
Mai dire i cazzi propri in un forum.
Rischi seriamente di venir irriso, anche sulle patologie di cui soffri.

Se hai la salute hai tutto.

Quando non hai salute, tutto il resto, anche l'amore diventa secondario.

Ma tanto nessuno è immune da niente...quindi farò finta di non aver letto questo post.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè??
> ha detto in chiaro lui che è quello dell'avatar


lo so non mi riferivo a quello ma alla faccia di culo con cui gli hai detto che sta sul cazzo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Vedi lo sapevo.
> Mai dire i cazzi propri in un forum.
> Rischi seriamente di venir irriso, anche sulle patologie di cui soffri.
> 
> ...


credo alla cosa della glicemia come credo agli elefanti volanti


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)




----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 ?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

*!*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>








































































































































  sto morendo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *!*


prima non vedevo la foto amore


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sto morendo


pirla ma prima non lo avevi visto quotandolo????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pirla ma prima non lo avevi visto quotandolo????


 
no amore, era un post bianco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  credo sia colpa di questa connessione di merda, l'altro giorno non vedevo neanche le foto che postava grande nel tred della seggiola


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no amore, era un post bianco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















    pensavo di metterlo come avatar


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   sarebbe bellissimo amore.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

bellissimo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

stai benissimo amore


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Sì, ora fate una bella coppia...


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Ma*

Ma vergognati e rappresenta a quel povero marito la verità...!Un minimo di dignità...un minimo!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma vergognati e rappresenta a quel povero marito la verità...!Un minimo di dignità...un minimo!!


 
rappresenta?
ma come cazzo ti vengono?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Angelo*

Mi vengono?Spontanee....direi!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Settembre 2009)

Francesca76 ha detto:


> Il mio lui ha scoperto che cinque anni fa l'ho tradito e che sua figlia non e' in realta'sua. Mi aveva trascurato per molti anni, io ho avuto una relazione extraconiugale con un collega, e sono, aihime' rimasta incinta.
> 
> ,


 ma che e' tipo al luna park???
un tiro un centro
alla Milingo x intenderci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Oddio...senti...ai miei tempi...ci stava una che noi insomma...sapevamo che...ogni sera uno...ok? Insomma a quanto dicevano io ero l'unico pirla che non ci aveva fatto niente...perchè troppo sentimentale e ingenuo.
> 
> Poi si prese incinta.
> 
> ...


Sembra un manuale.
E si dice docente universitario.
Chi pensa che non sia un personaggio?


----------



## Old aristocat (12 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai zyp. Spero tu non sia serio ...
> cioè tu hai un rapporto da un po' con una donna che ami, stimi, di cui ti fidi e se rimane incinta le chiedi il test del dna?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

Mi ero persa questo thread.
Vorrei vedere un padre che dopo che sta con una figlia 4 anni si preoccupa che non sia sua.
Si separerà magari dalla moglie, ma la bambina resta sua.


----------



## Old aristocat (12 Settembre 2009)

*off topic, mi scuserete*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sembra un manuale.
> E si dice docente universitario.
> Chi pensa che non sia un personaggio?


boh forse ci sono aspetti della sua vita raccontata qui che sono veri (es. : l'avere una figlia, il matrimonio in crisi, 50 anni e tutti quegli incipienti problemi di salute)
e forse, certo, qualcos'altro può essere inventato di sana pianta (quella del docente universitario me la sono persa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).
ma personalmente salvo molti contenuti dei suoi post.. per esempio, non dimentico i suoi consigli su come affrontare la fine di una mia amicizia. 
insomma, nel caso di lord, vivrei e lascerei vivere^^. tanto più perchè è già stato punito per la parte scorretta e non accettabile dei suoi post


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sembra un manuale.
> E si dice docente universitario.
> Chi pensa che non sia un personaggio?


si vede che erano adulteri freschi freschi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> si vede che erano adulteri freschi freschi


 Appena sfornati...


----------



## Old Becco (13 Settembre 2009)

Francesca76 ha detto:


> Il mio lui ha scoperto che cinque anni fa l'ho tradito e che sua figlia non e' in realta'sua. Mi aveva trascurato per molti anni, io ho avuto una relazione extraconiugale con un collega, e sono, aihime' rimasta incinta.
> 
> Ho deciso di tenere la bambina, lui non sapeva niente, ma poi ha trovato alcune lettere, insomma, si' sono stata sprovveduta, mi ha scoperto.
> 
> ...


 ___________________________

Questa Francesca 76 non me la conta giusta.
Ricorda molto una telenovela..... Mah! 
E poi che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Old astonished (13 Settembre 2009)

*Non so perchè ma non sei credibile.........*



Francesca76 ha detto:


> Il mio lui ha scoperto che cinque anni fa l'ho tradito e che sua figlia non e' in realta'sua. Mi aveva trascurato per molti anni, io ho avuto una relazione extraconiugale con un collega, e sono, aihime' rimasta incinta.
> 
> Ho deciso di tenere la bambina, lui non sapeva niente, ma poi ha trovato alcune lettere, insomma, si' sono stata sprovveduta, mi ha scoperto.
> 
> ...


Non so perchè ma argomenti con estrema leggerezza qualcosa di una gravità inaudita e penso tu sia solo un Troll.

Vieni, lanci la pietra nello stagno e ti dilegui tipico atteggiamento da Troll (tra l'altro sei pure scadente come Troll, non ci diverti nemmeno con ulteriori bufale); in fondo per divertirti dovunque andassi dovresti pagare qualcosa, invece dietro un PC, ti iscrivi ad un forum, creai un 3d provocatorio e ti metti lì ad aspettare il polverone con la tua bella sigaretta accesa.

Cresci, che sia un Troll ma molto più se non lo sei e quello che hai scritto è vero: non meriti risposte perchè sono ovvie in entrambi i casi.


----------



## Old Addos (13 Settembre 2009)

*Mah*

Secondo me , se dopo cinque anni scopri che la figlia non è tua , considerando che l' hai vista crescere eccetera , non puoi ripudiarla , la tieni e basta , come fai a mandarla via ? Se lo fai , sei proprio uno stronzo.

A mio parere , i legami " di fatto " valgono di più di quelli biologici , altrimenti non si spiegherebbero le adozioni eccetera.

Se poi si vuole restare ostaggi dell' orgoglio - senza considerare che in una vita assieme , i tradimenti possono verificarsi eccome - padronissimi , però a mio parere ci si avvelena la vita e basta.


----------



## Old Zyp (14 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ero persa questo thread.
> Vorrei vedere un padre che dopo che sta con una figlia 4 anni si preoccupa che non sia sua.
> Si separerà magari dalla moglie, ma la bambina resta sua.


 
si ma non mi venire a dire che non stai male come un cane .... poi la vita può continuare


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2009)

*Francesca 76*

A me non sebra tu abbia una crisi di panico....mi sembra più una crisi di manico.....!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> si ma non mi venire a dire che non stai male come un cane .... poi la vita può continuare


 Certo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non sebra tu abbia una crisi di panico....mi sembra più una crisi di manico.....!!


 Io non credo molto a sta storia, ma si fa come se... e se ci credi è una tragedia, non è il caso di offendere perché benche si tratti di un inganno indegno ora non può rimediare e cercava consigli.


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non credo molto a sta storia, ma si fa come se... e se ci credi è una tragedia, non è il caso di offendere perché benche si tratti di un inganno indegno ora non può rimediare e cercava consigli.


 
Ammettendo che la storia sia vera, che consigli si possono dare ad una persona che tratta un argomento del genere in questo modo? Ad una persona che non si preoccupa minimamente della pugnalata che sta x dare al marito? Io cerco di non offendere ma è lì sulla punta della lingua....


----------



## Old Becco (16 Settembre 2009)

Francesca76 ha detto:


> Il mio lui ha scoperto che cinque anni fa l'ho tradito e che sua figlia non e' in realta'sua. *Mi aveva trascurato per molti anni*, .........
> Francesca nel panico


__________________________________

Avrebbe dovuto darti un sacco di botte!
Becco


----------



## oscuro (16 Settembre 2009)

*Sole*

Appunto.....son stato sin troppo garbato!!


----------



## Old Mab (16 Settembre 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> __________________________________
> 
> *Avrebbe dovuto darti un sacco di botte!*
> Becco


 
capisco la rabbia per un inganno così grosso, capisco il fastidio per come è stato trattato l'argomento, capisco anche il senso di schifo che possa venirti pensando che qualcuno venga ingattano per anni dal suo compagno di vita su una cosa così importante, e capisco che questo è un tradimento profondo che ha pochi eguali.
Ma la violenza *NO *nemmeno per scherzo o per modo di dire. la violenza domestica è una piaga enorme, che passa sotto silenzio, che spezza vite in continuazione.
Per piacere Becco, senza polemica, te lo chiedo come favore personale, evitiamo certe uscite.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> capisco la rabbia per un inganno così grosso, capisco il fastidio per come è stato trattato l'argomento, capisco anche il senso di schifo che possa venirti pensando che qualcuno venga ingattano per anni dal suo compagno di vita su una cosa così importante, e capisco che questo è un tradimento profondo che ha pochi eguali.
> Ma la violenza *NO *nemmeno per scherzo o per modo di dire. la violenza domestica è una piaga enorme, che passa sotto silenzio, che spezza vite in continuazione.
> Per piacere Becco, senza polemica, te lo chiedo come favore personale, evitiamo certe uscite.


 Quoto.


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Settembre 2009)

non sono una persona violenta, ma onestamente mettendomi x un attimo nei panni di un uomo se la mia compagna mi dicesse che mi ha ingannato x 5 anni permettendo che io mi affezionassi come padre al frutto delle sue scopate extra.......beh, immagino che almeno uno schiaffo glielo darei.
E' una vigliaccata talmente enorme che non riesco nemmeno ad immaginarla


----------



## oscuro (16 Settembre 2009)

*.......*

Un gesto violento mai.....ma rappresentare anche coloritamente quanto questa donna possa far schifo, questo si.....!!!


----------



## Old Becco (17 Settembre 2009)

Massì, erano botte metaforiche, io non ho mica detto che la doveva picchiare, ma una donna come questa (ammesso che esista) avrebbe bisogno di meno "carote" e molto più bastoni. La violenza non l'ammetto neppure io anzi in 27 anni di matrimonio e 26 di corna da parte di mia moglie, le ho buscate io un paio di volte... figuratevi...
Becco


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> capisco la rabbia per un inganno così grosso, capisco il fastidio per come è stato trattato l'argomento, capisco anche il senso di schifo che possa venirti pensando che qualcuno venga ingattano per anni dal suo compagno di vita su una cosa così importante, e capisco che questo è un tradimento profondo che ha pochi eguali.
> *Ma la violenza NO nemmeno per scherzo o per modo di dire. la violenza domestica è una piaga enorme, che passa sotto silenzio, che spezza vite in continuazione.*
> Per piacere Becco, senza polemica, te lo chiedo come favore personale, evitiamo certe uscite.


Concordo.


----------



## Old Mab (17 Settembre 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Massì, erano botte metaforiche, io non ho mica detto che la doveva picchiare, ma una donna come questa (ammesso che esista) avrebbe bisogno di meno "carote" e molto più bastoni. La violenza non l'ammetto neppure io anzi in 27 anni di matrimonio e 26 di corna da parte di mia moglie, *le ho buscate io un paio di volte...* figuratevi...
> Becco


 





   ..possiamo dire allora "becco e bastonato?" 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Credo alla tua buonafede al 100%, purtroppo sono modi di dire che portano a fraintendimenti, e di situazioni allucinanti ce ne sono talmente tante in giro! Davvero non volevo fare polemica, solo riflettere e condividere ..sperando di introdurre una nuova buona norma!


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2009)

*......*

Carote....bastoni....ma lasciarsi no?


----------



## Old born_to_run (22 Settembre 2009)

*moebius*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> non sono una persona violenta, ma onestamente mettendomi x un attimo nei panni di un uomo se la mia compagna mi dicesse che mi ha ingannato x 5 anni permettendo che io mi affezionassi come padre al frutto delle sue scopate extra.......beh, immagino che almeno uno schiaffo glielo darei.
> E' una vigliaccata talmente enorme che non riesco nemmeno ad immaginarla



Approvo in pieno.Spesso la violenza peggiore è quella che non si vede,uno schiaffo è inutile e teatrale.Per uno shock simile non c'è vendetta che tenga,perfino un gesto estremo e umanamente sconsiderato non servirebbe a niente,il danno resta e l'amarezza che t lascia non può essere condivisa.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> Approvo in pieno.Spesso la violenza peggiore è quella che non si vede,uno schiaffo è inutile e teatrale.Per uno shock simile non c'è vendetta che tenga,perfino un gesto estremo e umanamente sconsiderato non servirebbe a niente,il danno resta e l'amarezza che t lascia non può essere condivisa.


e moebius cosa c'entra con ciò?


----------



## Old born_to_run (22 Settembre 2009)

il nastro di moebius è studiato in geometria differenziale,ha un solo lato e un solo bordo..percorrendolo t ritrovi sempre al punto di partenza,e no..
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nastro_di_Möbius
chiara l'attinenza..?


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> il nastro di moebius è studiato in geometria differenziale,ha un solo lato e un solo bordo..percorrendolo t ritrovi sempre al punto di partenza,e no..
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nastro_di_Möbius
> chiara l'attinenza..?


ah il famoso anello di moebius..


----------

